# Puritan Board Bouncer?



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)

When did this happen?

I like it!

Just point to those Arminians or FVer's.


----------



## Arch2k (May 3, 2006)

We'll throw 'em your way Adam!


----------



## Ivan (May 3, 2006)

All they would have to do is SEE you. They'd bounce themselves!!


----------



## crhoades (May 3, 2006)

Is it time to bring out the wrestling tights again?!?!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)

Let me tell you something brotha!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> All they would have to do is SEE you. They'd bounce themselves!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)

If I changed my avatar to this would I still be bouncer


----------



## BobVigneault (May 3, 2006)

You're reading a book, that doesn't mean your biceps won't frighten little children. Here is the avatar!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Herald (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> When did this happen?
> ...



Hey yo...Vinny...how ya' doing? Forgedabodit.


----------



## tdowns (May 3, 2006)

*lol*


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)

You talkin to me?


----------



## ANT (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> You're reading a book, that doesn't mean your biceps won't frighten little children. Here is the avatar!



Hey!! That's great!!

You oughta use this for your avatar ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)

I'll have to shrink it first.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 3, 2006)

I thought it was fitting. In fact, It was suggested we make you a moderator. Would you consider a position? Possibly the family forum?

[Edited on 5-3-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)

Why sure!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2006)

I think this look would be better.....


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)

Oh my! 

I modded the pic just a tad.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2006)

The pic with your arms crossed looks more "serious" though.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 3, 2006)

Ok....here I go back to photoshop


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Better?

I must admit that while this is a tad silly I it's nice to have something fun to do after a long day at work (but not a bad day, thank you Lord)!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Better?



 That's serious alright. Definitely look ready to seal the doom of any troublemakers.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 4, 2006)




----------

